# Retractable Shower Door



## bigbc

I have a friend with a 5th wheel and a nice retractable shower door. Can you install one on a 26rs? Has anyone done it?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

This was done by Y-Guy before I bought his Outback.

http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/mods_shower.html

Hope this helps....


----------



## 2500Ram

I could be wrong but I believe the OP is talking about the retractable screen door much like a roll up window shade. One pull and it self winds.

I'll google it and post back.

Not a good picture of the shower but a lady in a towel


















Source here

Bill.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Now he has two options to pick from....


----------



## huntr70

I did the roll up retractable kind and it had worked fine. Was just as easy to install the fold up doors.

I ordered mine online from somewhere....









Steve


----------



## arl62001

bigbc said:


> I have a friend with a 5th wheel and a nice retractable shower door. Can you install one on a 26rs? Has anyone done it?


Camping World has the retractable shower door for $144.00, thats a lot less than i have seen it on other sites, also, the have the folding type on sale, approx 50% off (retail) if you are a member...i do not care for those, they are not durable over time....I plan on picking up a retractable this weekend...


----------



## Dutchy

I installed the retracting shower screen 2 years ago. It wipes the moisture off when it retracts in for storage. Bought it online from Camping World. DW loves it and would never go back to the shower curtain.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Dutchy said:


> I installed the retracting shower screen 2 years ago. It wipes the moisture off when it retracts in for storage. Bought it online from Camping World. DW loves it *and would never go back to the shower curtain.*


No kidding....I hate them.

...even worse is going to a hotel with a shower curtian.....YUCK!!!


----------



## Terry Y

My DH installed the retractable shower door (from Camping World) in our 23KRS after our first trip. No more leaks from a gapping shower curtain and it gives you a little more room (in such a roomy shower!). We found that the squeegee didn't work as well as we'd like so we leave it open until it's dry. Otherwise we were getting a mildew smell.


----------

